# NNSW - Fingal Heads - 19\20 Jan



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Im up for a trip to NNSW this weekend in an effort to get away from the fresh and incessant winds in SEQ and out into the ocean. The guys up here seem to be happy fishing in what I always considered to be an open drain, now we have all the bad weather. (Im sure Ill take a beating over that last remark :shock: ) Im scratching to get out into the ocean after the things that bite back.

I believe there are a number of inshore reefs around the Tweed mouth and off Fingal Head. I figure there is always estuary options in the many rivers if the weather is too bad to get offshore. The wind is around the 5 knot mark and the swell at 1.5m all weekend (so far). Is anyone able to provide any advice about where to launch, gps marks for reefs in close or any other info re the area? Any comments on the state of the water in the NNSW rivers at the moment? Or are they in much the same state as the ones in SEQ? Alternatively if someone can suggest a spot further south more protected or firing better at the moment, I am prepared to go all the way to Iluka at this stage.


----------

